# Cervical and vaginal sidewall laceration after delivery



## tlm5506 (May 14, 2013)

Hope someone can help with this one.

Patient delivered vaginally with a second degree perineal laceration. She had postpartum bleeding and it was determined that the patient had a cervical laceration and a paravaginal sidewall laceration. The patient ended up back in the OR to repair the cervical laceration and the paravaginal sidewall laceration. The code for the delivery would be 59409 (we're not billing globally). I don't know what to do for the cervical and vaginal repair codes. I don't even think there are obstetrical codes for these procedures. I am wondering if I should just juse the 59409 with a 22 modifier, or if I should use an unlisted code.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

